# Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?



## sfstud33 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok guys,

Im doing Tren-E and i love the stuff.

However, i find im constantly running about 0.5 degree above normal for temperature. It feels like my core has become a radiator...

I know its not in my mind because the thermometer does not lie. So im curious to know if this is normal or if its cause to stop...

I've not had this with any other compound ive tried.

Thanks,

SF.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

I always heat up on tren....


----------



## Yaya (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

Im on tren a at 75mg eod...i sweat olive oil out of my pores


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

I'm on tren e at 600 a week and I sweat like a mofo. I actually bring a spare pair of draws with me wherever I go. Lmao. They're usually something sexy like leopard skin print bikkini briefs. Xxl size. Prob have to kill two leopards for my fat ass


----------



## R1rider (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

Tren or not i still sweat like a pig. Just being big can do that. Im at 260lbs and only running test e and NPp


----------



## Braw16 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

Sounds about right


----------



## goodfella (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

That's the fat melting away!


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*



goodfella said:


> That's the fat melting away!



Could be - because i can eat and eat and eat and not put on fat at the moment. Even if i eat something off diet like pizza or a donut (spongy better not be reading this - mate - i stuck to the diet 100% - plus or minus 10%).


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

It's common IME. It's weakness leaving the body


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

Hell even test has me sweatin like a whore in church, tren is worse

On top of 105f/70% humidity doing labor..

I have to drink a shit ton of water+gatorade


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

He'll yea bro, very common with tren. I sweat like a hooker to begin with, test/tren amplify it


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

maintain a cool temp as much as possible.  keeping below fever temps.  as hulksmash said.  I also live I. a very humid area and two mins outside and your all sweaty from the humidity.

I say as long as your sure the heat isnt a fever wich is a symptom of an infection. pip red at pin site... etc etc.  I keep antibiotics/penicillin just incase.

work hard


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

I don't sweat too much during the day, though I'm always hot. But at night... My bed feels like someone poured water on it. Part of the tren sides brother!!!


----------



## searay (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

Nite sweats equals good tren imo! Also after being on it 4 awhile with test your libido might be up sometimes way up it can be hard to finish even after a long time pounding her!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*



searay said:


> Nite sweats equals good tren imo! Also after being on it 4 awhile with test your libido might be up sometimes way up it can be hard to finish even after a long time pounding her!



Yea, i have that problem when im on cycle. Theres a thread for that i started with three medications to try - they are all prescription. I tried cyproheptadine and i started closing deals again. Good stuff but makes you drowsy. If your going to try it do it on a weekend and only take a half dose.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

I sweat like POB dancing in a gay rights parade when I run tren. 

Then again im a sweater anyway. 

It's one of the most common sides of tren e and tren a. Night sweats are pretty common as well, its just the nature of the beast. Are you running caber with it? For some reason caber not only helps with sexual performance (on or off cycle) but for some reason, some guys have told me they sweat a little less while running caber with their tren cycles. I always have so i wouldn't know if there is a difference or not.  

Sometimes I also like to pretend im Slimer from ghostbusters and cover my poor wife with my excessive amounts of ectoplasm. 


Caber kicks fuckin ass.


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*



GuerillaKilla said:


> I sweat like POB dancing in a gay rights parade when I run tren.
> 
> Then again im a sweater anyway.
> 
> ...



Caber didn't help with me sweating.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

Yeah I didn't see much sweat reduction on caber either, just noting what some have mentioned to me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

Caber gives me turgid, veiny boners.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*



NbleSavage said:


> Caber gives me turgid, veiny boners.



I wish....

Instead i get heartburn when using caber....


----------



## Epic_Ed (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

Agreed with the consensus -- night sweats in particular were bad, but it was all day long.  One of the advantages of running tren in the summer is you at least have an excuse for the excessive sweating.


----------



## regular (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*







When I'm on tren even just walking down the street makes me sweat. When I get out of the shower I have to stand in front of the AC vent to stop sweating and cool off. At night I have to sleep with a shirt on otherwise I wake up with my chest wet with sweat. When I'm sleeping I get soaked like I have a fever.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

Yea, i was doing a medicine ball workout today with my wife and daughter. By the time i was finished i was drenched in sweat - and it wasn't a very hard workout. Tren sucks the life out of your cardio and really makes you sweat. Might roll off the tren in a month or so - unless we get some cooler weather quick!


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

sfstud, what have been your results on your tren e cycle so far (other than sweating out a small ocean)?


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*



transcend2007 said:


> sfstud, what have been your results on your tren e cycle so far (other than sweating out a small ocean)?



I have put on muscle, probably about 6-8lbs. My bench is up 50lb and my squats are up about 90lb. But then i struggled with gaining weight for a long long time. Im doing 500mg Test, 800mg Tren-E + Spongy's diet. And i throw in some dbols every now and then because i like the way they make me feel. 

I've been out of action on squats for the last week due to a minor operation, but im looking forward to getting going again in another week. One thing i can say is that i have to take a good 2-5 minute break between sets. For example if im doing wide pullups and narrow pullups, i get winded so fast that i have to break for a few minutes. I do my pullups with an ab-crunch that kicks in as you pull yourself up, so im working back and core. Still - before tren i could do better in terms of endurance. But everyone tells me im looking stronger and i feel stronger on the Tren. 

My Uro has offered to give me Injectable Test - so i may end up rolling off everything and getting my bloods sorted so that he doesn't have a heart attack (or me either) when he runs my blood panel! 

For what its worth im using CVL Tren at the moment and there has been no pip.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

Forgot to add that Im usually 99f on thermometer, even at the docs office

Not on tren either, hormones just keep me hot and sweaty lol



sfstud33 said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> Im doing Tren-E and i love the stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## jyoung8j (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Tren-E - Feels like someone turned on the furnace - does anyone else get hot?*

I kno tren a I sweat like a whore in a hooker hotel..


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 26, 2013)

I get the night sweats on E and Ace and it seems everytime I eat I start sweating like a pig


----------



## bionic redneck (Aug 27, 2013)

i get hot when using tren ace or eth... it sucks especially during the summer


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 27, 2013)

thats probably the sodium intake from the food raising your.blood pressure.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 27, 2013)

Tren is always outta control sweats for me. Add t3 to the mix and its like you're sleeping inside a water bed at night


----------



## JOMO (Aug 27, 2013)

I wont be running tren again for these reasons. I would be sweating like I just sprinted while eating at the dinner table. Cardio was out the door, and I could barely make it to my floor in my building. Tren night sweats and insomnia..BLEH!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 27, 2013)

...this tren ans t3/t4 talk is interesting get some.   I saw  your cutter topic.  
I have t4/t3 sitting in my cabinet.  was  thinking of adding it to my current tren dosage


----------



## Mcdunn516 (Aug 28, 2013)

I always get too damn hot even just from dbol, but test makes me sweat like a mofo, let alone tren with some f'd up dreams.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yea, its gotten to the point where i've had to roll off the tren. I loved the strength and benefits that i got but the sides were getting to me. I was permanently overheated, and it killed my workouts and cardio. If i did a set of squats, id be breathing like a freight train for 2-3 minutes afterwards. Same with pullups - id do a wide set followed by a narrow set and just feel exhausted. I've been off the tren for two weeks now and i feel my cardio and stamina coming back. 

I think im going to switch to test/deca next.


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 30, 2013)

Tren is tough shit.   I sweat a lot anyways, but on that I was sweating constantly.  But the strength was awesome.


----------



## 11Bravo (Aug 30, 2013)

Tren is the shit. I sweat like a motherfucker but it's well worth it.


----------



## searay (Sep 17, 2013)

Tren sweats and nightmares!  Libido way up by about week eight have trouble finishing the act!  Can go n go but dont finish at times!


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 17, 2013)

searay said:


> Tren sweats and nightmares!  Libido way up by about week eight have trouble finishing the act!  Can go n go but dont finish at times!



Yea, i hear you. I have the same problem with anything more than 250mg Test a week. No matter what i stack with it if i go over i cant close the deal. But what the hell - theres nothing wrong with banging until you fall asleep. I've tried cyproheptatine and it works - but i fall asleep for 24 hours after taking it - its brutal.


----------



## natedog (Oct 28, 2013)

Hell ya got good stuff then, I love tren, by far my favorite aas, I would feel my bp raise like crazy, I gained over 50 lbs but I had some tren h stacked with test sus 250 just one injection a week, I went from a soild 190 to 240, of course when I came off I lost some but stayed around 220 225, that was 2 years ago and I have still stayed at 220,


----------

